
Ask HN: Recommendations on books/videos/information about modern Databases - GMac2890
I am a software engineer who recently joined a startup that uses Elastic Search. I&#x27;ve started reading about it and am blown away by the innovation that has happened in this space. I&#x27;ve been a systems&#x2F;infrastructure guy and just remember the tradition Databases (think ACID properties).<p>Any recommendations on NoSQL databases, tech papers that&#x27;ll get me more in-depth knowledge about databases is appreciated.
======
artwr
It is more of an introduction but I enjoyed 7 databases in 7 weeks from the
pragmatic bookshelf ([https://pragprog.com/book/rwdata/seven-databases-in-
seven-we...](https://pragprog.com/book/rwdata/seven-databases-in-seven-
weeks)).

I have also learned a lot from Aphyr's Jepsen posts about failure modes of
mostly NoSQL databases:
[https://aphyr.com/tags/Jepsen](https://aphyr.com/tags/Jepsen)

I enjoy following Daniel J Abadi
([https://www.cs.umd.edu/~abadi/](https://www.cs.umd.edu/~abadi/)), for
instance about distributed databases and transactions
([https://dbmsmusings.blogspot.com/2015/10/why-mongodb-
cassand...](https://dbmsmusings.blogspot.com/2015/10/why-mongodb-cassandra-
hbase-dynamodb_28.html)).

Thanks for asking the question, I hope more references show up as I would love
to learn more as well.

~~~
GMac2890
Thanks for the response. I have to bookmark all of the links.

Yeah, It's been a long time since I even looked into databases and I am blown
away by the innovation that has happened in this area.

Going back to Elastic Search, they have a pretty good hour long introduction
video if you register with your e-mail. Also, they use BKD trees for storing
numeric and geo data. I found an article which also links to the original
paper on it

[https://medium.com/@nickgerleman/the-bkd-tree-
da19cf9493fb](https://medium.com/@nickgerleman/the-bkd-tree-da19cf9493fb)

------
brudgers
_Readings in database systems_
[http://www.redbook.io/](http://www.redbook.io/)

